# Just started



## FearlessFreep (Mar 1, 2010)

Not sure where this belongs 

Just started training with sticks and more serious knives, well a few months ago.  My instructor (Shane Weingardt) trains in the Inosanto system but I'm not training in the full system because we're already using modified Hapkido for most of the unarmed techniques.  Right now it's all sticks and knives with some stick&knife work.

A new world, fun stuff


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 1, 2010)

FF you should be having alot of fun...


----------



## MJS (Mar 1, 2010)

FearlessFreep said:


> Not sure where this belongs
> 
> Just started training with sticks and more serious knives, well a few months ago. My instructor (Shane Weingardt) trains in the Inosanto system but I'm not training in the full system because we're already using modified Hapkido for most of the unarmed techniques. Right now it's all sticks and knives with some stick&knife work.
> 
> A new world, fun stuff


 
Congrats on beginning your FMA journey!   I've been doing it for quite a while now and I still enjoy it!


----------

